# Lowrance HDS Temperature Issue



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have Lowrance HDS Gen 3 units and did the version 6 update in December. I lost all temperature functions on my units and was running blind this past weekend. Version 7 is now available, and I would recommend you download this update prior to fixing the temperature as described below.

I called Lowrance and this is what they directed me to do:
1. Hit pages or power button and go to ‘Settings.’
2. In Settings, scroll down to ‘Network.’
3. In Network, go to ‘Data Sources.’
4. Under Data Sources selection, click ‘Sonar.’
5. Under Sonar, there will be several selections, choose the ‘Water Temperature (Global)’ option.
6. Under the ‘Water Temperature (Global)‘ check the box of the name of your unit FIRST and save to see if it works. If that doesn’t work, select the next until you find the one that does work.

If all else fails, throw the POS in the lake like I wanted to this weekend!

Good luck!
Brahmabull


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

Dog gone it.
I just went thru all that a week or two ago when I down loaded version 6, then went out on the lake and discovered the same issue [no temp reading] and now your telling me 7 was just released???


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

spin the wheel said:


> Dog gone it.
> I just went thru all that a week or two ago when I down loaded version 6, then went out on the lake and discovered the same issue [no temp reading] and now your telling me 7 was just released???


Yes sir. March 15. Generally it seems that whenever they do an update, you have to tell the unit to “find” the settings again. Very annoying. The great part is every time you call them you get to talk to a new foreigner you can’t understand. Oh yeah, don’t call them on a weekend or after 5 on a business day either...ya know...when most of us need the ‘on the water’ help. Their customer service is closed and generally sucks anyway.

The main reason I stayed with Lowrance is because of NMEA and talking to my Xi5. Now that isn’t working either. It isn’t telling me my prop engagement percentages like it used to. He said there was no update for that even though version 6 & 7 specifically note that in there description of bug fixes. Garmin is looking better and better!


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I have their outboard hydraulic auto pilot that runs thru the Gen 3 and I'm very pleased with it. And it looks like Version 6 might of made it easier to use [ tried it Saturday and Sunday]
Otherwise I probable would look at different systems also
I think I might just run version 6 for a while.
Where do you find what issues the updates address?
Thanks


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

https://downloads.lowrance.com/software/index.html?r=1366


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info Brahma - I've got my water temp reading back!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have 2 networked HDS gen 3 units. Have airmar transducer on one & the stock lowrance ducer on other. Not trying to run them both at same time (interference) but to have a backup. But cant figure out how to get temp on both. Run through steps above & it puts temp on one or other but not both. I will do the update & try again.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Joe, 

Did you select the unit/transducer? You may have to scroll through and try different ones?


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Friends don't let friends buy Lowrance


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

That’s why I’m looking at Garmins lol!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Did you select the unit/transducer? You may have to scroll through and try different ones?


Yeah. I tried that. Have the right ones selected. The menus are really not very intuitive.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Only update for the Gen3 is the fishreveal.. the rest are gone.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Popspastime said:


> Only update for the Gen3 is the fishreveal.. the rest are gone.


Yeah! I saw that? Now I am more confused than usual...


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Try to reinstall the temperature overlay, then connect the correct sourse.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

rockytop said:


> Try to reinstall the temperature overlay, then connect the correct sourse.


Thanks Rocky! Let me try that...


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

I totally agree Lowrance's phone customer support is hit-or-miss. I have had good luck with their on-line customer support. For example, I had a tranducer bracket that cracked. I reached out to ask for the part number and they are sending me the part for free!

Granted that does not help while you are on the water, but it is something. I have Boat Things handle most of my electronics. They do good work and when I run into problems on the water, they are my first call. 614-895-2628. 

-Ben


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

we should all be saving our waypoints on sd cards. but you can save your settings and overlays on a small sd card, save before doing any system updates. updates mess things up sometimes.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

When I did the update I also lost the temp reading. I followed the given directions and all is well again.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> I have 2 networked HDS gen 3 units. Have airmar transducer on one & the stock lowrance ducer on other. Not trying to run them both at same time (interference) but to have a backup. But cant figure out how to get temp on both. Run through steps above & it puts temp on one or other but not both. I will do the update & try again.


I figured out that since my 2 units are networked, the unit with the airmar transducer was superimposing the airmar settings on the unit with the lowrance transducer attached. I set each unit to read the transducer attached to it but still had the problem. Disconnected the ethernet cable and the problem fixed itself. BTW the units will automatically select "airmar" as the transducer if an airmar transducer is attached. For the Lowrance transducer you have to pick it from a list.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I found the easiest way to solve this problem was stop doing updates. I haven't updated any of my lowrance units in years. I'm a firm believer in if it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

My Raymarine’s will let me choose which unit I want to use for all parameters. So for temp I would just select the one I wanted. Can’t imagine it would be any diffferent.


----------

